# WTF Java!?



## Apollo (Apr 27, 2010)

So I have the Freenet uninstaller running (coded in Java) and I look at Activity Monitor.app and 0% of my CPU is idle, oh no. So I use the uninstaller and quit it. Magically, 84% of my CPU becomes idle, WTF? There's no way this is normal.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 27, 2010)

It's Java. That's normal.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 27, 2010)

net-cat said:


> It's Java. That's normal.



Totally this.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

garbage collection ftw?


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 28, 2010)

net-cat said:


> It's Java. That's normal.



*laughs* Yep.

I was just finishing up uni when Java came out.  It ran pathetically slow on my then Pentium 133.  Fast forward to today, it now runs even slower on computers  dozens of times more powerful.  Java is a tech-world synonym for "OMGWTF... it's SLOW!"


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> *laughs* Yep.
> 
> I was just finishing up uni when Java came out.  It ran pathetically slow on my then Pentium 133.  Fast forward to today, it now runs even slower on computers  dozens of times more powerful.  Java is a tech-world synonym for "OMGWTF... it's SLOW!"



Yeah, but 84% of CPU doesn't sound just "slow" it sounds like a memory leak.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 28, 2010)

What does CPU utilization have to do with memory leaks?

On that note, welcome to the wonderful world of JIT.


----------



## Janglur (Apr 28, 2010)

Java is a scourge.

If the code isn't broken (which takes considerable programmer competency), then the JRE is updating shit, which can continue for *weeks* before it's done.  What it's updating?  I don't even know.  The Java guys explained it once, but the point is... Java is slow.

Supposedly, when Java was being developed, there was a story..

Programmers joked that most code would take so long to compile that you can go get a cup of coffee before it was done.
But this language is so slow, you could fly to Columbia and get it freshly brewed and back before it was done.
Java became it's name.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2010)

Runefox said:


> What does CPU utilization have to do with memory leaks?



Generally when there is a memory leak it goes up (along with RAM usage).

Alternatively, if the heap size is too small the garbage collection process could take a lot of CPU as well.

Also, Java is not that slow anymore.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, but 84% of CPU doesn't sound just "slow" it sounds like a memory leak.



True - but I could go on with a list of synonyms for Java.  Memory leaks would be there too.  

Code in general is rarely all that efficient anymore anyway. :/


----------



## Runefox (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think the concept of RAD really caught on


----------

